# Franz Xaver Scharweka



## bigshot

I heard Scharweka's 2nd piano concerto today and liked it. Has anyone recorded all four of his piano concertos?


----------



## Ukko

bigshot said:


> I heard Scharweka's 2nd piano concerto today and liked it. Has anyone recorded all four of his piano concertos?


Hyperion has two by Hough and the other two by Tanyel. Earl Wild recorded No. 1 for his label.


----------



## moody

bigshot said:


> I heard Scharweka's 2nd piano concerto today and liked it. Has anyone recorded all four of his piano concertos?


Earl Wid also did No.1 for Elan.
Laurence Jeanningross (that's a young lady) 1 and 2 for Centauer.
Hamelin No.1 for Hyperion.
Francois Xavier Poizat No. 4 for Naxos.
Michael Ponti No.2 for Vox, What happened to his million recording?

I find his other compositions more interesting.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I find his other compositions more interesting.

Be specific.


----------



## moody

StlukesguildOhio said:


> I find his other compositions more interesting.
> 
> Be specific.


I don't need to be specific the question was about the piano concertii. But as you ask so nicely here are some but I'm really not going to list everything.
Dramatic Phantasy. Forest and Mountain Ghosts. Polish Folk Dances. Fruehlingswogen, Arcadian Suite. Pictues From the South. Piano Sonatas. Walzes. Chamber Works. Spanish Serenades.


----------



## bigshot

Ponti was the one I was listening to. It was part of a Brilliant Classics box.


----------



## joen_cph

( there´s a symphony too: 



 )

Oleg Marshev recorded the 4th Concerto too, but he often plays with not-so-good orchestras. I´ve only got Wild (no.1), Ponti (no.2) and a Hough (no.4).


----------



## Ukko

bigshot said:


> Ponti was the one I was listening to. It was part of a Brilliant Classics box.


Ponti had the desire _and_ the opportunity to record concerti by an amazing number of not-well-known composers, especially those writing in the 19th and early 20th Centuries. I still have several of his Vox-Candide LPs. Those folks performed a great service, and I hope they made a profit too.


----------



## DrKilroy

A week ago I was on concert where, along with Holst's The Planets, the fourth of Scharwenka's piano concertos was played. Though Holst was the reason behind my visit to philharmony then, finally I think I liked the Concerto more. The pianist - Alexander Markovich - was obese, so he looked quite silly playing all those difficult passages, but after all, he played it better than Vazsonyi in the only recording on YT.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## bigshot

Hilltroll72 said:


> Ponti had the desire _and_ the opportunity to record concerti by an amazing number of not-well-known composers, especially those writing in the 19th and early 20th Centuries. I still have several of his Vox-Candide LPs. Those folks performed a great service, and I hope they made a profit too.


I imagine they still are, because the box set of CDs I got is packed with these Vox recordings. They sound great too.


----------



## GGluek

Back in the '60s, Earl Wild recorded one of them (I think the 3rd) with the BSO under Leinsdorf, and it was a real hoot. I still enjoy it.

george


----------



## stevenski

In my opinion, Scharwenka's third Piano concerto is a masterwork; cyclic, its economical use of its powerful themes holds together what is, in turn, stormy, passionate and very very poignant(the slow theme of the first movement and the main theme of the second movement, all of these themes being related to each other). Often dismissed as a Lisztian barnstorming composer, which has some truth in it in relation to the first and second concerti, Scharwenka is FAR above this in the third, and slighly less so, in the Fourth Concerto(which Hough saw fit to record); I defy you not to cry in the beautiful modulations to the slow theme in the opening movement!I am now exploring the other music; i really hope the whole, not just the overture(on the Naxos disc referred to) of his opera, "Matsawintha", is recorded (alongside Moszkowski "Boabdil"; we got "Manru" Paderewski from Dux so perhaps the same company will do the same). Steve


----------

